# Weekly Competition 2021-31



## Mike Hughey (Aug 3, 2021)

These weekly competitions are sponsored by TheCubicle - check them out for all your speedcubing needs.

Each week, a random competitor will be drawn and given a $15 giftcard to TheCubicle (winner's prize must be claimed within 30 days).

For the weekly competition, we are now accepting results in three ways:
1. Select the "Competition" menu choice above; the competition has been integrated into the Forum. It will allow you to compete under your Forum username, with no additional login necessary. You will need to be logged into the Forum to use the integrated site. Hopefully use of the website to enter your times will be self-explanatory, please contact Mike Hughey by PM on speedsolving.com if you have questions.
2. Post in this thread, as usual.
3. If you have competed prior to the integration with the Forum, continue to use the old site. Note that no further accounts will be created for the external website; if you have not already competed this way, you should use the integrated version with the "Competition" menu choice above instead.

We follow the WCA regulations for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know, or are different from the regulations:


For Multi-BLD you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 70 scrambles is not enough). If you attempt 5 cubes you must use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed and with feet you can use both hands during inspection.
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit. Provide an explanation in the comments describing how you arrived at your solution.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious.
6x6x6 and 7x7x7 will use an average of 5.

Notation and scrambling:

For all WCA events, beginning in 2021 we are using the official TNoodle scramble generator to generate scrambles. Please see the official WCA regulations for questions regarding scrambling notation.
Kilominx, Redi Cube, Master Pyraminx, and Face-Turning Octahedron random-state scramblers were provided by xyzzy (Thank You!). For FTO, to scramble, hold the puzzle with a corner facing you. The four faces visible to you together make a square. Orient the puzzle so that each of the four faces are directly above, below, to the left, and to the right of the corner facing you. These make up the U, F, L, and R faces, respectively. For the four faces on the back, B is adjacent to U, BL is adjacent to L, BR is adjacent to R, and D is adjacent to F. 
15 Puzzle scrambles are being provided using Ben Whitmore's random-state scrambler (Thank You!).
Curvy Copter random-state scrambler was provided by whatshisbucket (Thank You!). See the thread SALOW Notation for Curvy Copter for more explanation.

This competition starts now and ends Monday/Tuesday nightchange GMT (officially). Automated results will close at the official time, but if you are slightly late, go ahead and post your results here and we will include them at our discretion if we think it's reasonable.


*2x2x2*
*1. *R' F' U R' F' U2 R U' R U2 R2
*2. *R U2 R2 U' R' F R U2 R' U2 R'
*3. *U F' U2 R2 F R U2 F U2 R U
*4. *U' R U' R' U2 R' U F2 R U R'
*5. *R' F U R U' R U' F U' R2 U2

*3x3x3*
*1. *D' B2 F R D2 F2 R D2 R2 U2 F2 B' U' R' D' L D B2 R'
*2. *D R2 D' F2 L2 D R2 F' D R' F' D F U2 L2 R' F
*3. *L' B' D R' F U F D' R' F U2 F' R2 B2 L2 F2 R2 D2 L' F'
*4. *U' L2 R2 U' F2 U L2 U R2 L B' D2 R2 B2 D B' R' D2 L2 F'
*5. *F2 R' D2 F2 D' R2 U2 F2 R2 U L' B' R U2 L' F R2 B2 R2

*4x4x4*
*1. *D' F B L U F2 R F2 L2 F2 B' U2 R2 L2 B' L2 F2 R' B2 L Rw2 F Uw2 Fw2 D2 F2 Rw2 F' U Rw2 Uw2 D' F L U' Rw D2 U2 B' Uw Rw L2 Uw2 U2 Rw
*2. *F L' U' F D R' B R' L D2 R' B2 R' B2 U2 F2 L U' B' R' Fw2 Rw2 Uw2 L F' Uw2 Fw2 B' Uw2 R B' L2 D' F2 Uw D' F U' Rw' Fw2 Uw' Fw U' B2 Uw2
*3. *U2 L' R' B2 U2 F2 U2 R' U2 F2 U' B2 L2 F L' D R' U' L' D Rw2 Fw2 B L' F D2 Rw2 L' Uw2 R F2 L' B D' R Uw B2 Rw' Fw2 B2 Uw' L' Uw2 Fw' R2
*4. *R2 B2 F2 R2 U2 R U2 B2 D2 B F D' R' D' F D R' B' U Fw2 Uw2 L D R' D U Rw2 L2 Fw2 L R Fw F' U Fw' U' B' Rw' F Uw' B L2 Uw' B'
*5. *B' D2 F L2 U2 R F2 D' U2 R2 L' F2 R' F2 U2 R2 U2 B2 D2 F Rw2 Uw2 U D2 F Rw2 Fw2 D' B2 Rw2 B2 R2 Rw Uw2 F' L2 F U' Fw D Rw R' U F2 Rw2

*5x5x5*
*1. *Dw Uw2 Rw Fw' U2 Lw F2 Uw' D U Rw U2 Lw2 B U Fw' L2 Lw' Fw' F' R Dw' Lw2 F2 L Fw L2 U L B Dw B2 Rw2 F2 Lw' Dw2 Bw Uw D B D B' Uw U2 Rw' D Fw R' B U2 Fw' F' Uw2 L' F2 D2 Dw L2 Bw2 Lw'
*2. *U Lw U' Bw Lw' U' F Bw Uw2 R' Lw Bw2 U2 Fw2 L' Lw B F2 Lw2 D' Lw Dw2 Lw Rw2 L Bw2 D2 U R2 Lw F' B' U' R2 Bw2 L Dw' U2 Bw2 Fw2 Lw Dw2 Fw Bw' U2 Fw' Rw R' Uw' Dw' F' Bw' U' D' Dw2 L' B Rw B F
*3. *L2 R Fw' Uw Fw2 F2 Bw2 R' Bw2 Dw' Lw D2 Fw' B' Lw Uw2 R D' Uw' U L' B' L2 Lw' Fw2 L B U2 Fw Lw' Fw2 Uw L Rw Uw2 Fw2 Uw' Dw2 L2 Dw2 Bw F2 B' Dw' D' Uw2 U2 L' Uw' Lw2 F2 L2 Bw' B2 L2 F D2 Uw2 F' Rw2
*4. *B U Rw' D2 B R Uw' Fw' D' R2 Dw2 Lw' L' Uw2 R Lw' Bw' Lw' U2 R F2 D Fw F' Lw' B Fw D Dw Lw' U2 L2 Rw Lw B L D Rw L' Uw L D2 Fw2 B' Rw L2 R2 Lw' U B2 L' R2 F Dw2 Lw R' Rw2 Fw2 Lw' U
*5. *Bw Uw2 L2 Bw2 D Fw Lw' F' U F' B' R' Uw Fw2 D2 Rw Fw2 Lw Uw2 L B' D U' Dw2 Fw D' B2 Rw' Bw F Dw Uw2 U' Bw2 Rw Dw' B' D2 R' B D L Uw R L' Bw Dw U2 B2 U' Fw F2 Bw2 D' Dw Fw Dw' Lw Bw' B

*6x6x6*
*1. *F2 3Fw2 Uw Dw B' 3Fw Lw2 L2 F B' Fw2 L2 Dw2 U' Lw2 B2 Rw' 3Fw U' Fw2 B Rw2 Uw Fw' D B Lw Dw B2 L2 3Fw2 F' Bw' Lw Rw D 3Fw' 3Uw D R2 B' 3Fw2 F2 Rw2 Dw2 F' D' L Lw B' U Lw' R2 U Bw U' Bw2 L 3Uw Uw2 3Rw R' Uw Fw2 Bw Lw2 Dw2 Fw' Lw2 3Uw2 F' Bw2 L' Uw 3Rw2 U L' Fw R B
*2. *Lw' Bw2 Dw D2 3Uw2 L2 3Fw' R' Fw' 3Fw' F' U2 F' B' U' 3Fw2 Lw' U2 Bw Rw2 Fw B L R Uw U' 3Uw2 3Fw2 B Fw' 3Rw' U' 3Fw' U2 Dw' Rw2 U' Lw' Dw Lw' U Fw' Rw2 Dw' Rw' Lw Dw U' B2 Uw2 Dw' D 3Rw2 3Fw Dw2 3Uw' Fw 3Fw' L D2 R Fw2 3Fw2 D' 3Fw' U2 Fw2 Rw2 3Uw2 Lw B2 R2 Dw Rw2 Fw D 3Fw2 3Uw2 R2 Dw
*3. *B2 3Fw L2 Dw Rw R' Lw' Uw U2 Dw Lw Fw' 3Rw' 3Fw' Dw2 Lw' F' 3Uw L' Uw2 Rw2 Dw' U2 B' 3Rw2 B' U2 R Fw F' L2 Lw Rw R 3Fw2 R' Uw2 Rw' 3Rw2 U L' Fw' 3Uw' Lw' R' Fw' B 3Uw' F2 U2 3Fw 3Rw U' 3Rw' Bw Rw' U Fw2 L2 3Rw2 Rw B 3Rw2 Rw' 3Fw L R2 Rw' F' U R2 Uw2 Dw2 3Fw' 3Uw Dw Lw' 3Rw L' Dw'
*4. *U' Dw' Bw' B' Lw Bw' Lw L2 U Fw Uw R Rw Lw2 F U D F 3Rw2 Dw2 Uw Bw U2 Fw2 Bw Lw' Uw D' Dw2 Fw Uw' L2 3Rw2 U2 Bw' 3Uw2 Lw' Bw L Lw2 3Fw2 Fw2 Lw' L2 3Fw' Lw2 Dw 3Rw2 R2 3Uw2 Bw' L Dw2 R2 F' R2 D' 3Rw2 R2 Fw Bw2 3Rw' 3Fw D 3Rw 3Uw Uw' R2 3Uw2 R U2 3Rw2 R' U2 B Dw F L Dw' F
*5. *Uw2 B' 3Uw' B' Uw' 3Uw' B2 Dw 3Fw 3Rw' Uw B' 3Rw2 L2 U' Bw Uw' U2 F' Uw2 3Rw' L Dw B F2 Dw 3Fw 3Rw R' Rw' D R' U' B' Bw2 3Uw L 3Fw' U' Uw2 3Rw 3Fw2 Bw 3Rw Lw2 L' Dw F L 3Fw2 B2 Bw' Rw2 L' Dw' U' Rw L' 3Fw2 F R' F' R' 3Rw' Fw B2 3Rw' Lw 3Fw Uw2 L' R' 3Rw' Bw2 L' Uw Fw B U' B

*7x7x7*
*1. *3Fw' R F2 R Lw 3Bw2 L' U2 3Dw B2 L2 Dw' R2 Lw2 F' Lw2 3Dw Bw2 U2 3Bw2 B' L2 Lw Uw2 R' Lw' 3Uw Bw' R2 Uw' Lw' Fw' Dw F Dw R 3Bw 3Rw 3Dw' D Rw Uw2 3Fw 3Uw2 Rw' L 3Rw Bw' 3Bw 3Rw2 Bw L' 3Fw2 B' Rw2 Uw' F2 3Fw' 3Dw' Dw' F2 Dw' 3Fw' B' 3Bw' R2 Uw 3Dw' 3Rw Dw2 R' 3Bw2 3Fw2 Bw Dw U2 3Lw R D2 Bw' Lw Uw2 Fw2 3Bw2 Dw' B2 R 3Fw 3Dw Fw' L' Uw2 3Bw' Uw B' Uw' 3Fw Dw' 3Lw Fw
*2. *L2 3Rw U2 3Uw2 Fw 3Bw2 Rw' D2 3Uw' 3Fw 3Lw R' D Bw' 3Dw' D2 Uw' 3Fw' 3Dw' D2 U' Uw' R2 3Lw 3Dw Fw L2 F' R2 Bw' L 3Bw Rw2 Uw2 D Fw' 3Uw' R' 3Rw' Bw' B2 D' Rw Fw Rw' 3Uw' L2 B2 Dw 3Bw R2 Fw' F' 3Uw 3Lw' L2 D2 3Lw2 Fw' B 3Rw' 3Lw2 R' Bw 3Dw2 L2 Rw2 D' Fw' U 3Bw 3Lw B' Bw D' B2 U2 Uw' R2 3Dw' 3Uw 3Lw' B' Fw' L Uw2 Lw2 3Uw2 L 3Fw 3Dw2 3Rw' Fw' B' 3Uw2 B' Bw 3Fw2 Rw2 3Rw
*3. *Bw 3Fw B 3Bw2 U R 3Uw 3Fw' R2 3Dw2 3Lw Dw2 Rw 3Dw2 F2 Uw 3Lw2 3Dw2 Uw2 L Bw2 Rw' 3Bw Lw2 Rw2 F B2 Fw' Lw2 3Uw' 3Dw' 3Rw2 Dw' Lw Dw R 3Fw Uw2 3Uw2 U' Dw2 D Bw' 3Rw F2 R F2 U' L2 Uw2 Dw2 F Rw F2 3Fw Rw2 Lw2 U Fw' 3Rw2 3Fw' Uw2 U' B 3Fw' U2 D' 3Bw' U R 3Rw Uw' 3Rw R Bw' D' 3Lw2 3Bw Rw2 Uw' 3Bw' F 3Lw2 L2 R' Lw' U' Lw2 Uw2 3Bw2 R 3Bw' 3Lw B2 L F' 3Lw Bw 3Dw' F2
*4. *3Lw2 Dw2 3Bw2 3Uw' B2 F D Fw' U' Rw' R2 Dw 3Lw Bw' 3Uw2 Dw' Bw' 3Uw 3Lw' 3Bw2 3Uw' 3Dw' L 3Rw Dw' Fw 3Lw Uw2 Fw' Uw' F2 D Dw' 3Bw' F Lw 3Lw' Bw2 3Bw2 3Dw Dw 3Lw2 3Dw' 3Uw F' 3Lw2 Lw 3Bw' R2 Bw' Lw 3Uw 3Dw U L2 U2 3Fw' 3Rw Fw' 3Bw U' Uw2 F' Uw R2 3Uw' Fw' 3Bw F U' 3Lw 3Bw2 U2 3Fw2 3Bw2 3Rw' R' B2 Bw 3Lw' D Bw' 3Lw2 F' 3Uw' 3Fw' Dw' 3Dw' 3Uw Fw2 Bw2 3Fw B' R 3Rw B Rw2 R2 Uw2 D2
*5. *3Lw B 3Uw2 3Lw2 3Bw' R2 Fw Uw' 3Dw2 Dw D Fw 3Dw 3Lw' L2 B 3Lw 3Dw2 Uw' 3Uw' 3Lw' 3Uw2 F2 Bw Dw' Lw' 3Lw2 B2 L F' L2 D 3Uw 3Fw' 3Dw' Lw 3Uw' Fw2 3Rw' 3Dw' B R2 3Fw B' D 3Rw2 Fw' D2 3Fw2 Lw' Fw2 R Bw' 3Uw2 R' Dw Lw2 Bw' Fw Dw' B' 3Dw B' F Uw 3Fw2 3Dw' 3Rw 3Dw' 3Lw2 Rw' 3Dw B2 3Lw2 3Rw2 Fw' 3Uw' 3Fw U 3Bw2 R' 3Fw' Uw2 F Lw F B 3Uw 3Lw2 3Dw B2 Uw' 3Uw2 D Fw2 U Fw2 Dw' 3Rw Uw

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*
*1. *R U' R' U2 R F U' R2 U R' U2
*2. *U R' U' R U' R' U R' U F U2
*3. *R' U R' F R2 U' R U' R2 U2 R2

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*
*1. *B' U' D B R D' F R B U2 B R2 B' L2 B2 U2 L B' U2 Rw Uw'
*2. *R' D2 F U2 F' L2 B' U2 L2 F2 D2 L2 F2 L' U R' B' L' F' U' Rw'
*3. *D2 R2 D F2 D B2 F2 D' R' B L' D2 B2 L' U' B' U2 B' U' Fw' Uw'

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*
*1. *B2 R' U2 F2 L2 B2 R2 B2 U2 L2 F' R2 B L F' D B' R F B2 U' Rw2 F Uw2 L2 Fw2 B R Fw2 F' B' Rw2 U2 F2 Uw' F' U' Fw2 R2 U2 Rw U2 F2 Uw Rw2 B
*2. *L2 B' R' U B2 D' L2 B D2 L2 D2 R' F2 U2 R' B2 D2 U2 R' F2 D Fw2 L2 Uw2 U Rw2 R' D' R2 U' Fw2 D Fw' B Uw2 Fw' D' F Uw Fw Uw' Fw' Uw F2 Rw' z y
*3. *U2 B' L' B D R' L2 B' D' F2 U B2 D' R2 U B2 U' R2 B2 U2 Uw2 F Rw2 L F R2 Uw2 B' Uw2 R Fw2 L' B' Uw' U F' Uw2 L2 Fw Uw' Fw2 L R' D' U' z' y'

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*
*1. *Rw2 L' Dw D Uw' Lw F' B Uw2 F L R' F2 D' Rw' Uw Lw Fw2 Lw Fw' L F Bw' Uw2 Fw' D' Rw' R2 B' Fw' R F' L Fw' D' Dw' R2 F Dw R2 L D' F Dw Bw2 Uw2 F' Lw' D' Fw2 Bw2 F2 U Dw' B2 R Bw2 R2 Uw' Rw 3Rw 3Uw
*2. *Fw' Rw' Bw F' L Fw Rw2 U Dw' B' Fw2 Bw2 U' B R' F Fw2 Lw' Uw B Lw2 Dw' L2 B2 U2 Bw' B L B' Fw2 L2 F' L D2 Rw' R' B2 Fw2 L' Lw Fw' Dw2 F2 R2 F' U' Dw' D' Uw F Bw2 U Bw' Lw' F' Rw' D Lw' F2 L2 3Rw 3Uw'
*3. *U' D L' R2 B2 Rw2 D2 R2 Rw Fw2 U2 Dw2 L Uw Dw B Fw' Bw2 Dw L2 Rw2 B2 Dw D' Lw' B' F U D' F2 L' Bw2 Uw Fw' D Dw' L' B' Uw F2 Fw Lw F2 Bw' Rw' Lw2 B2 Rw' Lw' Fw2 Dw2 R' F B' Dw' Lw2 D' Dw B U 3Fw

*6x6x6 Blindfolded*
*1. *Fw Dw2 Rw2 B2 L2 Lw2 F Bw 3Rw Dw2 D' Rw 3Uw L2 Bw' D U2 F' R Rw2 Fw' Uw Lw' F' R' D' Uw2 Bw' Lw2 Fw' 3Rw2 B2 Lw2 Dw' D Rw B2 Lw2 B Dw L' Dw Rw 3Uw' Dw' R2 Uw Lw Rw' Dw' 3Uw F U2 Bw2 L' R' F 3Uw2 D2 Fw2 B' Bw' 3Rw2 Lw2 Fw Rw2 B U2 Uw' 3Fw' 3Rw' R2 Bw 3Rw2 Bw L Rw Dw2 Rw2 B' x y

*7x7x7 Blindfolded*
*1. *F 3Lw Dw2 Lw' 3Uw2 3Lw D U 3Dw2 Lw 3Bw 3Lw2 D2 Uw2 3Dw' 3Uw' 3Bw2 3Lw2 R' L2 Fw 3Uw 3Bw' R Dw' 3Uw L' Uw' 3Bw' U' Dw2 B' 3Uw' Uw2 R Uw B' D 3Bw2 Bw' Fw Uw' 3Fw2 Fw2 L' 3Dw U B2 U' Uw' D2 L' R' Rw2 3Lw2 D' L Bw' 3Fw 3Bw F Fw Lw' 3Lw2 3Fw2 3Rw' Lw2 Uw2 3Bw' Dw2 D2 F' B' Rw U2 R' 3Lw Fw2 Lw 3Rw2 3Bw2 Rw2 3Fw' F2 Lw2 3Uw' Fw' 3Bw2 R Rw' 3Rw B2 F2 3Lw' 3Rw' D U' 3Lw Uw2 B2 z

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*
*1. *F2 L2 U L2 B' L' B D2 B2 L B2 U2 R B2 D2 L F' R' B' Rw2 Uw'
*2. *L2 B D F' R B D F2 R2 D2 L U2 R' F2 R B2 R' B2 F' D Fw'
*3. *F' B2 L U2 R B2 L R2 F L' F' L2 R B D' F' R' B' Rw' Uw
*4. *U2 R2 B R2 D2 U2 F' R2 D2 R B' D U2 B' L R F U2 L' U' Rw2
*5. *D' R2 U L2 D B2 R2 F' U' R F R' D2 L2 F L2 D B' Rw Uw2
*6. *D F U2 F2 L' U' B2 R D B' R B U2 F' B' L2 F L2 U2 D2 Rw' Uw
*7. *U F D' L F2 L U2 R' U2 R' U2 B2 U' L U L2 F2 L B Uw'
*8. *U B2 D R2 U' B2 U' L2 D2 B' R U' B2 F L' D2 B2 F' D' L Fw'
*9. *R2 F2 D2 F2 D F2 D' R' F' B' R B2 L U2 L2 F2 B2 D2 Rw' Uw2
*10. *L F2 R' F2 D2 R2 B2 R' U' B' D2 B' D' B R2 B F' R' F2
*11. *U2 L B' U2 R2 B2 U2 B L2 U2 L F' L F2 U' L R2 D' Rw2 Uw
*12. *B' R2 F R2 B' L2 F' U2 L D B2 D' R2 B' F2 L2 U F D' Fw' Uw2
*13. *U2 F R' U2 B2 L U2 L' F2 R2 F R U' F2 R D2 U' F' D Rw' Uw2
*14. *D R2 B2 L D' F2 R F' L2 U2 F B' U2 B' L2 B L2 D' R' D Rw2 Uw'
*15. *R2 D' R B' L2 F2 U F2 B2 D U2 R2 F2 D2 F2 B' U2 Fw'
*16. *L2 D2 B' D' R' B D2 F2 D2 L' U L2 F2 U2 D2 R2 L2 Fw' Uw
*17. *U' L F U2 F L2 F2 R2 F L2 F2 D2 L D B U R' D L2 Fw Uw2
*18. *D2 F2 L2 U B2 D B2 U' B L' D B2 L' F' L U R F' Rw2 Uw
*19. *F2 D B2 L' R' B2 R F2 D2 U F' L2 B U' F R F' L
*20. *B2 U2 R2 U L2 B2 R2 D2 R2 U2 R' B L' D' L R2 F R F Rw
*21. *D2 L' U B' R L B2 D B L2 F2 L B2 U2 D2 L' U2 L2 D2 R Fw'
*22. *B' R2 D2 B2 U2 F2 L2 B2 L' F' R D2 U' R D R' B2 R' F2
*23. *B' D2 L' F' U2 B2 L2 R2 U2 F' R2 L' D' U2 B' D' B U' L' Uw2
*24. *L' B2 U2 L2 R2 U2 R2 U B U' B F2 L U2 L' B2 U B' Uw2
*25. *F D2 L D' B2 U B' R D L2 B R' L2 U2 F2 L' U2 F2 R Uw'
*26. *D L2 F L' U2 D2 L' F' L' F2 L2 D L2 B2 L2 D2 B2 U' F2 Uw
*27. *F' U2 L D' R2 B2 R F2 U2 F2 D2 R2 D2 U' L' B' D2 L' U' B' Rw2 Uw2
*28. *D' F2 D2 B2 L' D2 U2 B2 R' D2 B' F' D L2 D U2 F L2 Fw' Uw2
*29. *F' L' U' F' U R2 L U2 F' L' F R2 F B' L2 B2 L2 D2 B' Rw' Uw'
*30. *R' B U2 B2 U2 F' L2 R2 F2 L' D2 R2 D R' B' L2 R2 D' F2 Uw'
*31. *B' U' F' R B2 D2 U2 B D2 L2 F2 L2 R' U2 F2 D' B' R2 U' Fw'
*32. *D' R2 F2 L2 F D' B2 U2 R B' D2 L' U2 L U2 L2 F2 R' D2 F2 Rw'
*33. *D2 R2 L' F' D2 B2 R2 U' B' L' R2 U2 F2 R2 D R2 L2 U B2 Uw'
*34. *R B' R2 U2 B' U2 R2 B' U2 R2 L D' F2 R B F D B2 L' Fw' Uw'
*35. *D2 B' L' D F2 L2 D2 U2 B2 L' U2 L' D' L2 B' D2 L R2 U Rw2 Uw2
*36. *D2 F' D2 B F R2 U2 F' U L B2 D B F' D U' L F' U' Rw Uw
*37. *R F' U' F2 U R2 D' L2 U' F2 R' F2 R' D' R' U2 L2 F2 Rw Uw
*38. *F2 L2 B2 D' F2 D U B2 U' L' D' F L' D2 F D' L U L Fw' Uw
*39. *R2 U' L2 B2 U2 R2 D2 R2 F' D' F D B L' D U R B2 D Rw' Uw2
*40. *F2 R' B' L D' F D R' F2 U2 R' D2 F2 U2 R2 B2 R2 D' Fw Uw
*41. *U' B2 L2 B2 U B2 U R' F D2 F2 L2 D B2 L' U2 B D' B2 Rw Uw
*42. *R' L2 B2 R2 D' R2 U2 L2 R2 F' D2 L D R2 U' R F' L' U' Rw' Uw2
*43. *D2 F U L2 B R' L F2 R' U' F' R2 F2 B' D2 B' L2 B2 D Fw'
*44. *R F D B R' L' D2 L2 F' L2 F2 D L2 D B2 D' R2 U' F L Fw Uw'
*45. *D' R2 B' F2 R2 D R2 D L2 U2 F2 U2 R U' B2 U F' D2 B D' Rw' Uw
*46. *U' D2 L' R' F2 D2 L D' L' F2 L2 D F' U F' D' L Uw'
*47. *L2 U L2 R2 D U' R2 U2 R' U B' D2 R U' L' B R' B2 L' Fw' Uw2
*48. *F2 D2 B' D2 F' U2 D' R2 U' R2 F R B U2 L' D' U R' Fw' Uw'
*49. *D L2 F2 D U L2 U' B U' L' U' R F' D B' L B' L' Uw
*50. *B2 F D F2 U' R2 U2 B2 L2 B2 L2 B' L' U2 B2 L' D B F Rw2 Uw
*51. *R2 B' D' B2 D2 R2 B' R2 F2 R2 U2 L2 B' R' B2 L' F L' R U' Rw2 Uw'
*52. *B2 D R2 F2 R2 B' L2 B' L2 F R' U L D' U2 L' R2 B' D Fw' Uw
*53. *B2 D U F2 D' L2 B2 L2 D R' D2 R F' R B' R2 B D' L2 U2 Rw'
*54. *U L' U2 L2 D2 B L2 F2 L2 D2 F' D B' U2 L' R2 B' L2 D Rw Uw
*55. *D2 B U L' D2 L2 F2 R' B2 R' D2 U' L2 R' D' R D L2 B' Rw2 Uw
*56. *U L2 U' F L2 B R2 U R U' F2 B2 D' R2 D' F2 L' B' Rw' Uw'
*57. *F' U2 L' F' D L2 U L2 F2 D2 R F' U' F U' F' U' B' Rw2 Uw
*58. *F2 L U2 L B2 D2 U2 L' R' F2 D B2 L' B L F' L' U L2 R Fw
*59. *D F U' R' D2 L' R' B2 R U2 R' B R F2 L2 D' R' B2 D' Fw Uw2
*60. *B2 D L' F D2 F U L F2 R' D2 L B2 R2 U2 D2 B2 R2 B U2 Rw2 Uw'
*61. *B' R U2 B2 L' U B' L' U2 F B2 U2 F2 B' L' U' B2 Rw' Uw'
*62. *D B2 D' B2 L2 D' L2 F' U B F' U2 L' R B' L2 U' B R' Fw Uw
*63. *D L' B D F' R' B2 R' B' R' U B' U2 F D2 F' B' L2 Fw' Uw'
*64. *R B' L' F2 L2 U2 D R U B D2 R' F2 R' F2 U2 R2 F2 B2 Rw Uw'
*65. *R2 U2 L2 F2 D' L2 D B2 R2 U B' U F' L' U R D L2 U Rw' Uw2
*66. *R2 F2 U F2 U' B2 U' F D L' D2 R' D2 B' F D2 F' L2 F2 Rw' Uw2
*67. *B2 L' F2 D2 L B D F L2 D' F2 R2 B2 L' B2 U2 R' F2 R Fw Uw
*68. *L2 D B2 D L2 F2 R2 U2 L' D2 U' B' R' U B2 R' D2 U B' Rw Uw'
*69. *F' U2 B2 D' B' R U B2 U' B2 R2 D L2 F2 U2 B U2 Fw Uw
*70. *U' D2 L' D F R U' L2 F' R2 D2 B' L2 B R2 B R U' Fw Uw2

*3x3x3 One Handed*
*1. *D2 B D2 B L2 F L2 B R' D L D2 L2 B' L' U2 R B'
*2. *B2 L2 U' F2 R L U' L D B U D L2 F2 U' B2 U B2 F'
*3. *F U B D' L2 R2 D L2 B2 U' R2 B L R B' D' F2 U'
*4. *D' F' B' R2 B' L F2 D2 R2 D' R2 U R2 L2 U B2 L F
*5. *L2 F R' U2 L2 F2 R U2 R' B2 D B2 L' F' U B' U' L' D'

*3x3x3 With Feet*
*1. *D' L' D' R2 B U2 L2 B L2 B' R2 B2 D' B R' U' B' R' D
*2. *D F2 D B2 U R2 B2 D R F R2 D' L2 R2 D L' U B'
*3. *D' R2 F2 R2 D' B2 D B' U F U F2 U B2 L' D B' F' L
*4. *B U F B D R' U F L2 U R2 D2 B2 L2 D2 R B2 U2 F2 R
*5. *U2 F2 U2 L2 U' R2 U' B2 U2 L' D2 F L' D' R' B F2 R' D L2

*3x3x3 Match the scramble*
*1. *B R2 D2 U2 B' F2 D2 F' D F2 R2 B2 D2 F L F' D F' D'
*2. *L' F B' D' L2 F R D2 B' L' D' L2 D2 B2 R2 B2 U R2 U R
*3. *U F R2 U2 R2 U2 F2 R B2 F U2 B D' U' R' U2 R2 F2
*4. *U' R' U2 B2 L' U2 B2 L' B2 L' F' R D' U R B2 R' B' D'
*5. *B2 U2 R2 B2 R2 B2 L' B F' D' F U' L U2 B2 U2 L' D

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*
*1. *R' U' F R2 D2 B2 F2 U' F2 L2 R2 D' F' L' U B2 D2 U' L2 U' F R' U R' U' F
*2. *R' U' F U' B2 D2 R2 B' U2 F D2 U' F2 U' R F' L R B D' R' U' F
*3. *R' U' F D2 U2 L2 D2 L' D2 F2 B' D' R' D F D U2 R2 D2 L' U2 R' U' F

*2+3+4 Relay*
*2. *U R U' R2 U' R U2 R F U F
*3. *B2 U' F' R' B' R2 U' B2 R2 D R' B' R2 U2 F' U2 F' U2 B'
*4. *L U' F2 L R2 D2 B2 R' D2 B2 L D2 R' F L R2 B' U' F2 D2 Uw2 Rw2 F' R2 Uw2 D Fw2 Rw2 U' F' U' B' Rw' F' U' Fw2 U' F L' Uw' Rw Fw Rw B' Uw' D'

*2+3+4+5 Relay*
*2. *U' R' U2 F U' R2 F R' F R U'
*3. *B2 L' F2 D B2 L2 U2 B2 U' B2 U2 B' L2 B' R' D F L2 F2 U
*4. *B2 D L2 U B2 F2 D L2 R2 U' F2 R F R' D L' F2 L2 B' L Uw2 Fw2 Uw2 U Fw2 D B R2 B2 R2 Uw2 F Rw B2 R B' F2 Rw D2 Fw Uw D' L2 B'
*5. *D B2 Rw2 L' R' Uw B2 R2 Fw' L' U L D2 Dw F2 Lw Bw Dw D2 Bw Uw2 L2 Lw Dw Bw F Rw' B' Bw Lw' Rw B R2 D2 Uw2 L' B2 Lw' Fw2 Uw2 Dw' B' Uw Bw L' Bw D Bw Dw Fw2 U' Fw2 Bw' L' Fw Lw2 U D' Uw' F'

*2+3+4+5+6 Relay*
*2. *U2 R U' R' U' R' F2 U F R U2
*3. *L F B2 D' L2 U' D2 B' L2 D2 R2 D2 F L' D2
*4. *R' F L2 F2 R2 B2 U2 R L2 U2 F2 U2 D' L' D B' L2 U' R2 Rw2 F U2 Fw2 Uw2 F L F2 R F Rw2 B Rw2 Uw Rw2 Uw' Fw2 D Fw' L' Uw' D2 U2 Rw2 R2 F
*5. *Fw2 R' F Bw2 R Fw2 L2 Lw2 B' Rw' B D Bw' Fw L' Bw Dw L2 Rw' B' U2 L' D Lw U Fw2 B' Lw' Fw U' Rw L Dw2 R' Lw U' D' Rw U' Dw' B' Dw Uw R Lw' Dw2 L B2 Dw Lw Uw F' B2 U' R' Rw U' Fw2 F' R'
*6. *Lw2 Rw2 3Uw' B' 3Fw2 F Uw2 3Uw2 Dw L F Dw' Lw2 Fw' Lw2 3Uw' 3Rw' 3Uw' 3Rw2 Bw Fw' D 3Rw' U 3Fw' B' 3Rw' Uw Rw' Bw U2 3Uw2 D2 3Rw' D2 B Rw Dw2 L' D Fw D2 L2 Bw2 Rw' R2 Uw2 3Fw' R 3Uw R' 3Uw Rw R2 B2 L' F2 Rw' D' Fw' B' U' 3Uw' D2 Lw2 L' B2 Bw Rw2 Dw2 3Rw2 Rw' L D2 Uw2 F' L' Fw2 Lw' 3Uw

*2+3+4+5+6+7 Relay*
*2. *R F' U R U' R' U R' U' R U'
*3. *F U F B R2 L2 D2 L2 U' R F D2 R D2 L D2 R L2 F2
*4. *R D' R' B2 L' F' U R' F L2 U2 L2 R2 F2 B D2 F2 R2 L' U' Uw2 Fw2 L B2 U' R2 D' Rw2 D L2 F2 Fw R' Uw2 Fw' B2 L F Rw Fw L' Uw2 B2 U
*5. *U2 Fw2 R2 Uw2 U Fw F2 Dw2 F2 D' F U Uw Rw F B R' D U2 Uw' Rw' Fw Lw2 R' Fw' U Rw Bw B Dw' Bw2 B2 Lw' F Lw Fw' D Dw2 Rw2 B2 U' Bw B' D' Uw U2 Fw2 Rw2 Fw Uw Dw' D' Rw R' B2 Dw D Fw2 B2 Lw'
*6. *3Fw Fw D' Uw F2 U2 D' 3Rw2 Rw B' 3Uw' R D2 B Lw' 3Uw Lw2 F2 D2 R 3Fw Dw2 Fw2 Dw' R2 3Fw L2 Dw L 3Uw' Dw2 Fw2 B F Bw U2 L Lw2 Fw B Lw2 B' Rw' F Uw Bw2 3Fw2 B2 R' Fw' Dw2 D 3Fw2 Uw' U2 Fw2 3Uw2 Uw2 B2 L 3Fw' 3Rw2 R2 Rw2 3Fw2 F' Bw' Lw' U' Rw2 R2 Fw R B2 L' 3Uw2 Dw B' Uw' U2
*7. *R' 3Bw 3Uw R' Fw2 Dw2 U' R' Uw2 Fw' Dw2 3Dw Rw' D2 U2 3Lw2 Uw' 3Uw' B2 3Fw Fw2 Bw U2 Bw2 F Rw U Uw Rw' Fw2 Dw' B2 Lw2 3Rw Uw2 U Lw2 3Uw' Bw 3Lw2 F' Fw Uw' Rw2 Dw2 3Bw2 3Dw' Fw Lw D' 3Dw2 Lw' F U' L2 Dw' 3Fw' Uw Fw' Uw2 L Lw' 3Fw2 3Rw' F' 3Dw2 Dw2 Fw 3Dw' D 3Uw 3Rw D2 Lw 3Fw2 3Uw2 3Fw' Lw' Bw' 3Fw' Uw' 3Uw2 B' Dw R' D2 Uw2 Lw F' L B' D' F' B' Dw' U 3Bw' Lw' 3Bw 3Rw2

*Clock*
*1. *UR3- DR1+ DL1- UL4- U5+ R0+ D2+ L4+ ALL3+ y2 U1- R4- D2+ L5+ ALL2- DR DL UL
*2. *UR2- DR5- DL0+ UL2- U5- R3+ D2- L6+ ALL3+ y2 U6+ R6+ D1- L5- ALL1+ DR DL UL
*3. *UR5- DR4- DL4- UL3+ U2+ R6+ D5+ L4- ALL0+ y2 U3+ R6+ D1- L3- ALL5+ DL UL
*4. *UR1+ DR2- DL0+ UL1- U3+ R6+ D1+ L3+ ALL5- y2 U2+ R4+ D3+ L3- ALL4+ UR DL
*5. *UR1- DR4+ DL6+ UL0+ U3+ R3- D2+ L1- ALL0+ y2 U3+ R3+ D2+ L3+ ALL6+ DR DL UL

*MegaMinx*
*1. *R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
*2. *R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
*3. *R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
*4. *R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
*5. *R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'

*PyraMinx*
*1. *U' L B' L R B R' B L R' U' l' r' b
*2. *R' B' L' R' U L B L' U' L' U' l r'
*3. *L' R' B' L' R' L R' U' R L' U' r b
*4. *U B R' B R L' U R U' R' L l'
*5. *L' B' U' B U B' L' B' L' B U l' r' b'

*Square-1*
*1. *(0,5) / (-3,-3) / (-5,4) / (0,-3) / (6,0) / (-1,-1) / (-5,0) / (-3,0) / (-1,0) / (4,-3) / (4,0)
*2. *(1,0) / (-3,3) / (-1,2) / (6,0) / (-2,-5) / (0,-3) / (0,-4) / (-3,-3) / (-5,0) / (-2,0) / (-2,0) / (0,-4) / (-4,0)
*3. *(0,5) / (6,-3) / (-3,0) / (-2,0) / (0,-3) / (-3,0) / (0,-2) / (0,-2) / (2,-2) / (0,-5) / (-1,0) / (4,0) / (1,-3) / (-3,0)
*4. *(0,2) / (0,6) / (-5,-2) / (0,-3) / (2,-1) / (-5,-3) / (-3,-3) / (1,0) / (-4,0) / (-4,-3) / (-1,0) / (4,0) / (-4,0)
*5. *(4,0) / (2,-1) / (-2,-5) / (5,-1) / (4,-2) / (-4,0) / (3,0) / (0,-4) / (1,0) / (0,-4) / (-2,-5) / (0,-4) / (0,-2)

*Skewb*
*1. *L R L R' B' U' R' L B' U' R
*2. *R L R U B' L' U B' R' U' L
*3. *L B L' U L' B' U R' B' L' B
*4. *B R U B' L U L R' U' R' B'
*5. *L U L R L U B' R U' R' U'

*KiloMinx*
*1. *F2 flip U2' F' R2 U L' BR2' R U2 flip F' R2 U' BR2' BL2' L2 U2 BL2 F' U R' F' R2 F2' U F2' U2 R' F R'
*2. *R2 flip R2 U2' F2' U R2' F' L U2 flip R2 U2' BL2' BR2 R U' L2' BR2' F2 R2 U F2' U2' F' U2 F' U F2 R2 U'
*3. *flip U2 R2' F' BL2' U BL U2' BL flip F2 R2' F2' BR' BL2' L BL2 L F2 R2 U R2' F2 U2' F2' U' R F2 U' R2'
*4. *R2' flip U2 F2 L' BR2' R2 F U' R flip BL2' U' R' BL2' L2 U' L2' BR2' U2' R2' U2 R U2 R2 U2 R2 F2 U' R F2 U'
*5. *F2 flip U R2 BR' U2' BL U2' flip R U2 F' U' L2 BL2 U' F2' U2' R F R F U2' R2 U2 R2' U2'

*Mini Guildford*
*2. *U2 R' F' U' R2 U' R U' R' U2 R
*3. *U B2 D' R F' L' U F2 U' B2 D2 B D2 L2 F B' D L'
*4. *U' F' D F L D2 B' L2 D' U2 L2 F2 D2 B2 U2 R B2 L' B2 F' Fw2 U2 R2 U Fw2 L' F2 R' U' L Uw2 U R2 Fw' F' Rw2 L B Uw' R' Uw Rw F D' Rw' Uw'
*5. *R L2 B R' L Lw2 F2 U Lw Rw2 Fw' Uw2 Lw2 Bw B R2 Fw2 F2 B R Bw' Rw2 F' Lw Rw2 Uw' D R' Dw2 Bw Uw Fw2 D2 B' Bw Dw' Fw' R' U2 Lw2 U2 Rw L2 U R2 F D Rw U2 Fw Uw' R D B2 L2 R' D2 U' F' Lw'
*OH. *D2 F' R2 B2 D2 F2 D U2 R2 U F2 U' L' D B2 L' D R2 D'
*Clock. *UR2- DR2+ DL2+ UL6+ U4+ R3+ D1+ L1+ ALL3+ y2 U4+ R2- D2+ L1+ ALL0+ UR
*Mega. *R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
*Pyra. *U L' U' B L' R' U' L' U' B' R' u' l r' b
*Square-1. *(3,-4) / (1,-2) / (0,-3) / (-3,0) / (2,-4) / (0,-3) / (-5,0) / (-3,-3) / (-1,0) / (-2,0) / (-4,0) / (0,-2)
*Skewb. *R U B U' B R' B' U' L U' L'

*Redi Cube*
*1. *R F L b' B' b l' r f' B F' R' F' L' R' F
*2. *B' l' b' l' b f' l b l' R B' L F' R' B' L' R' F
*3. *F L r b' l b B' R' B' R' F' L' B' F L' F
*4. *B' R' B l' b' f' l' r R B F' L' F' L' F
*5. *F f' r' R' F' b r b' f' B' F L F' L B' R B'

*Master Pyraminx*
*1. *Lw U Bw' R Lw U' Rw' L' R B Uw Rw' Uw' Bw' Uw' Rw' Bw' Uw' r b
*2. *U' L Bw' B Uw' L' Rw R' B' Rw B' Rw' Lw Rw Bw' Lw' Rw' Uw' Bw Uw' u l' r'
*3. *Bw' U' L Bw R B' Lw Rw Bw L' B' Bw' Rw Bw Rw' Uw u' l b'
*4. *Uw Lw' L' Bw U' Rw' R Bw U' L B Lw' Bw Uw Bw' l' b'
*5. *Rw' Uw' Bw' U L R B' Uw' L Bw' R' Bw' Lw' Rw' Bw Lw' Rw' Bw u l r' b

*15 Puzzle*
*1. *D3 R U2 R D2 R U3 L3 D R D L U2 R D R D R D L2 U R D L2 U R D L U3 R2 D R D L3 U R3 D L3 U R U R2 D3 L U L U R U R D2 L2 U R
*2. *D3 R U2 R D2 R U3 L3 D R D L U R3 D2 L2 U R U R U L D R D2 L3 U R2 D L U L D R U2 R U L D R2 D
*3. *D3 R U2 R D2 R U3 L3 D R D R D L2 U3 R D L D R2 U R U L D R D2 L U3 L D2 R2 U2 L2 D L D R2 U L D R2 U L D2 L2 U2 R2 D R D
*4. *D3 R U2 R D2 R U3 L3 D R D2 R U2 L U R D R D2 L3 U R2 D L2 U R U R D2 L U2 R D R U2 L D R D2 L2 U R U L2 U R D2 L
*5. *D3 R U2 R D2 R U3 L3 D2 R D L U R2 D L U2 R D2 L U2 R U L D R2 D L D L U2 L D R D L U R2 U2 L D R2 U L3 D

*Speed Fewest Moves*
*1. *R' U' F R D2 L B2 F2 R2 U2 B D2 R' U' B F L D' B2 U B' R' U' F
*2. *R' U' F U2 L D F' U F2 D2 L2 F2 R2 F2 D2 U L B L' D R' F2 D' R' U' F
*3. *R' U' F U2 B' U2 L2 D' U' F2 U L2 B' L' R' F U' L' U L' B D2 R' U' F
*4. *R' U' F U' R' D2 U2 L2 B2 U2 B U L U L2 F' D2 U L F2 R' U' F
*5. *R' U' F D' L R2 D' F2 U2 F2 L2 U2 R2 F2 R' F L U B' D2 F' D' U' R' U' F

*Mirror Blocks*
*1. *R B2 D F2 L2 B' D2 F2 U2 R2 U2 R2 L' U R' B' D F2 U'
*2. *F2 D B2 R2 F' R' F L' U2 F2 B U2 F D2 R2 B2 D' R'
*3. *L' F' B2 D F2 U L2 R2 D' R2 B2 R U2 B' R D R B' U2 B'
*4. *R B R F' L U' L' F B2 L B2 D2 L F2 B2 R' F R'
*5. *D2 F2 L D U' B2 U' R2 B2 U' F2 R2 D F' R U B U' R D'

*Curvy Copter*
*1. * UL UF UR UF UL UB UL UF UR UF UR UB UR UF UL UF LB UL LB RF UF UR UB LB UL UF UB UL LB RF RB UB LF UF UL UF UL UB UR UB RF LF DR DF RF DL LF UF DB DR DF RF UL+ DF+ LF UL- DF- DL UB- LF- UL UB+ LF+ LF UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- UR LF+ DB+ DL LF- DB- RB- DL- DB RB+ DL+ DL DF UB- DR- RB UB+ DR+ UB+ LB UB- DL+2 LF+ DL+ LF+2 DF+ LF+2 DR+2
*2. * UF UR UF UB UR UB UL UB UL UF UB UL UB UL UF RF UR UB UL RF UF UR UB LB UL UF RF RB UB LB LF UF UL LF UF UR UL RB LF UL DB DR DB DF DR DB DF UF- RB- UR UF+ RB+ UB+ RF+ UR UB- RF- RF+ DL+ DF RF- DL- RF DL UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- UL RF+ DL+ DF RF- DL- UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- UL+ DF+ LF UL- DF- UF DL DB UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- RF DF LB+ DR+ DB LB- DR- UF+ RF UF+2 UB+2 LF- UL+
*3. * UF UB UR UL UB UL UB UR UL UF UL UB UR UF LB UL RF UR UF UL UB UR UL RF UR RB UB UR UF UB LF UL UB UR UF RB UR UF DB DL DB DF DR RF DF UR- LB- UB UR+ LB+ UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- UR UF UL RF+ DL+ DF RF- DL- RB+ DF+ DR RB- DF- RB RF LF+ DB+ DL LF- DB- DF RB- DL- DB RB+ DL+ LB UR+ DB+ RB UR- DB- LB+ DR+ DB LB- DR- UL+2 LB UL-2 DR+2 DF LF+ UF+2 DR-2 DB+ DL+2 LF+2 DL LF DB+
*4. * UF UR UF UB UR UF UL UB UR UL UF UL UB UR LB UB UL RF UF UR UL UF RF UR UB LB RF UR UB LB LF UL UB UR UF RB UB UR RB UB UL LB LF DF LF DL DR RF UF UL LB UB- LF- UL UB+ LF+ UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- RF+ DL+ DF RF- DL- RF DL RF+ DL+ DF RF- DL- UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- UF UR RB UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- LF UF- RB- UR UF+ RB+ UF+ DR+ RF UF- DR- UF UF- DL- LF UF+ DL+ UL+ LF UL+2 DR+ DB LB+2 UB+ LB- DR+2 DF+2 RF+ DF
*5. * UF UL UB UR UF UR UB UR UF UL UF UR UF UL UF LB UB UR UF UL LB UL RF UF UR RF UR UB LB UB RF RB LF UF UR UB UR LF UF UR UL UF UL LB RB UR DL LB UB DF LF UF DR RF DF RF+ DL+ DF RF- DL- RF DL UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- LB UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- LF DL LB UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- LF UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- UR UB UB- LF- UL UB+ LF+ UF+ DR+ RF UF- DR- UR+2 UB UR LB UB LB+ RF+ UR+ UL+2 LB UL+2 DB+

*Face-Turning Octahedron*
*1. *U L U B BL' B' L U B BL' B' U' L' U' L' B BL L BL' L' B' F' R F U' F' R L F' R U' R BR' D R U' BL F' R'
*2. *L U' B' U' B' BL' B' BL' L' BL' R' F' L' F L R U L' R L' U F R' U' F R' U F U' BL L' B' BL B L
*3. *R' F' R' U L F L' F' U' F' R' U L U' R' F' U L U L' R' L U L' R L' U R D F' BR' B D B' R' U
*4. *F' R L' U' L F R L' U' L R F R F' R U' L' R' L U F U R' U' R' U' F B' BL F L' D L'
*5. *R F R' F' U F L F' L' U' R' F' R' F' L' U' R' U R L F L R U' L' F' U R' U' F' R F' U' R' D' F D' BL U' R D'


----------



## Mike Hughey (Aug 10, 2021)

Results for week 31: Congratulations to MLGCubez, OriginalUsername, and michaelxfy!

*2x2x2*(126)
1.  1.15 Legomanz
2.  1.37 Charles Jerome
3.  1.38 MLGCubez


Spoiler



4.  1.46 OriginalUsername
5.  1.49 asacuber
6.  1.61 Waffles
7.  1.70 Findnf
8.  1.71 leomannen
9.  1.81 Khairur Rachim
10.  2.01 Doubleoh8
11.  2.04 TheDubDubJr
12.  2.19 parkertrager
13.  2.26 fdh dnfed the solve
14.  2.30 JChambers13
15.  2.38 Luke Garrett
16.  2.43 Brendyn Dunagan
17.  2.48 DLXCubing
18.  2.66 Benyó
19.  2.69 tyl3366
20.  2.71 the dnf master
20.  2.71 Das Cubing
22.  2.75 Liam Wadek
23.  2.76 remopihel
24.  2.78 cuberkid10
25.  2.80 Helmer Ewert
26.  2.84 Imran Rahman
26.  2.84 michaelxfy
28.  2.96 ichcubegerne
28.  2.96 Dream Cubing
30.  2.99 2017LAMB06
31.  3.01 sean_cut4
32.  3.10 Antto Pitkänen
33.  3.11 turtwig
34.  3.23 BraydenTheCuber
35.  3.24 JMHCubed
36.  3.25 BMcCl1
37.  3.33 Sjviray
37.  3.33 KrokosB
39.  3.34 Cale S
40.  3.35 SebastianCarrillo
41.  3.40 BradenTheMagician
41.  3.40 DGCubes
43.  3.44 xtreme cuber2007
44.  3.45 wearephamily1719
45.  3.47 MartinN13
45.  3.47 Logan2017DAYR01
47.  3.56 Theodor Nordstrand
48.  3.59 Aleksandar Dukleski
49.  3.60 Zagros
50.  3.62 Chris Van Der Brink
51.  3.64 Triangles_are_cubers
52.  3.65 Lim Hung
53.  3.66 Sean Hartman
53.  3.66 qaz
55.  3.70 John_NOTgood
56.  3.75 Shadowjockey
57.  3.79 Mattia Pasquini
58.  3.81 MCuber
59.  3.89 Cooki348
60.  3.91 theit07
60.  3.91 Fred Lang
62.  3.92 Nuuk cuber
63.  3.94 bennettstouder
63.  3.94 Christopher Fandrich
65.  3.95 CodingCuber
66.  4.03 2019ECKE02
67.  4.04 Mantas Urbanavicius
68.  4.06 JE Speed Cuber
69.  4.09 Rollercoasterben 
70.  4.13 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
71.  4.14 Ianwubby
72.  4.16 bhoffman492
73.  4.18 PingPongCuber
74.  4.20 MrKuba600
75.  4.25 colegemuth
76.  4.29 Julio974
77.  4.40 Cubey_Tube
78.  4.42 Volcaniccubing
79.  4.44 sigalig
80.  4.47 Thecubingcuber347
81.  4.49 abunickabhi
82.  4.67 d2polld
83.  4.72 seungju choi
84.  4.75 Caleb Rogers
85.  4.82 midnightcuberx
86.  4.94 pizzacrust
87.  5.05 Der Der
88.  5.11 Gan11Cuber
89.  5.21 drpfisherman
90.  5.33 Θperm
91.  5.34 superkitkat106
92.  5.39 johnandthecube
93.  5.45 Jam88
94.  5.47 MrLunarWolf
95.  5.64 Li Xiang
96.  5.70 filmip
97.  6.06 TheEpicCuber
98.  6.17 SUCubing
99.  6.21 Lewis
100.  6.32 Mike Hughey
101.  6.39 CaptainCuber
102.  6.42 Ethanawoll
103.  6.59 ican97
103.  6.59 LuckzYT
105.  6.69 Jrg
106.  6.77 ZsS
107.  6.78 sporteisvogel
108.  6.83 nevinscph
109.  6.91 LittleLumos
110.  7.05 PCCuber
111.  7.24 MarkA64
112.  7.33 Melvintnh327
113.  7.52 cubingmom2
114.  7.58 linus.sch
115.  7.68 thomas.sch
116.  8.43 Ski Catamount
117.  8.86 Ajju
118.  8.93 Flow 3x3
119.  9.37 theos
120.  9.81 Thom S.
121.  11.62 UPCHAN
122.  12.50 Waiz
123.  13.67 Jacck
124.  13.95 BestDragon27
125.  14.24 Mr Cuber
126.  19.70 RAUNAK


*3x3x3*(169)
1.  6.56 Luke Garrett
2.  7.14 MikaSmulders
3.  7.37 OriginalUsername


Spoiler



4.  7.53 Brendyn Dunagan
5.  7.65 Legomanz
6.  7.78 Khairur Rachim
6.  7.78 MLGCubez
8.  8.12 Mantas Urbanavicius
9.  8.14 Ty Y.
10.  8.24 sean_cut4
11.  8.41 Charles Jerome
12.  8.55 PeterH2N
13.  8.75 Petro Leum
14.  8.78 Das Cubing
15.  8.83 Lim Hung
16.  8.84 smackbadatskewb
17.  8.85 cuberkid10
18.  8.89 fdh dnfed the solve
19.  8.92 Helmer Ewert
20.  8.95 Scarce (Ellie Cubez)
21.  8.97 FishyIshy
22.  9.01 Christopher Fandrich
23.  9.06 Aleksandar Dukleski
24.  9.11 KrokosB
25.  9.16 BradenTheMagician
26.  9.17 Sean Hartman
27.  9.23 Cale S
28.  9.27 Dream Cubing
29.  9.36 vishwasankarcubing
30.  9.39 DLXCubing
31.  9.49 michaelxfy
32.  9.56 G2013
33.  9.59 NathanaelCubes
34.  9.68 BraydenTheCuber
35.  9.69 2017LAMB06
36.  9.79 remopihel
37.  9.85 xtreme cuber2007
38.  9.87 fun at the joy
38.  9.87 Heewon Seo
40.  9.88 Shadowjockey
41.  10.13 TheDubDubJr
42.  10.21 Logan2017DAYR01
43.  10.24 MrKuba600
44.  10.28 qaz
45.  10.40 GenTheThief
46.  10.46 Benyó
46.  10.46 MCuber
48.  10.68 sigalig
49.  10.69 mrsniffles01
50.  10.70 leomannen
51.  10.77 Liam Wadek
52.  10.83 DGCubes
53.  10.93 mihnea3000
54.  10.94 Julio974
55.  10.95 the dnf master
56.  11.00 ichcubegerne
57.  11.09 Fred Lang
58.  11.10 wearephamily1719
59.  11.14 Cooki348
59.  11.14 agradess2
59.  11.14 MasterIcePanda
62.  11.36 Nuuk cuber
63.  11.41 turtwig
64.  11.42 d2polld
65.  11.53 Antto Pitkänen
66.  11.54 20luky3
67.  11.68 IndianCuber729
68.  11.69 JE Speed Cuber
69.  11.74 FaLoL
70.  11.77 tyl3366
71.  11.81 Imran Rahman
72.  11.94 Sjviray
73.  11.97 CodingCuber
74.  12.06 Chris Van Der Brink
75.  12.13 theit07
76.  12.14 Rollercoasterben 
77.  12.15 Zagros
78.  12.30 MartinN13
79.  12.32 riovqn
80.  12.39 Davoda_IV
80.  12.39 NoProblemCubing
82.  12.47 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
83.  12.48 abunickabhi
84.  12.62 John_NOTgood
85.  12.67 PCCuber
86.  12.75 2019ECKE02
87.  12.76 CubableYT
88.  12.81 Mattia Pasquini
89.  12.84 JMHCubed
90.  12.90 Waffles
91.  12.98 HKspeed.com
92.  13.09 bennettstouder
93.  13.22 seungju choi
94.  13.35 pizzacrust
95.  13.56 Cubey_Tube
96.  14.13 Scrambled
97.  14.22 johnandthecube
97.  14.22 ican97
99.  14.26 Seoyun
100.  14.28 Theodor Nordstrand
101.  14.48 xyzzy
102.  14.53 midnightcuberx
103.  14.54 PingPongCuber
104.  14.63 revaldoah
105.  14.68 chancet4488
106.  14.78 drpfisherman
107.  14.83 Ianwubby
108.  15.05 Lvl9001Wizard
109.  15.18 Jam88
110.  15.21 Volcaniccubing
111.  15.68 Ali161102
112.  15.73 thatkid
113.  15.74 TheEpicCuber
114.  15.80 Der Der
115.  15.92 trangium
115.  15.92 colegemuth
117.  15.95 Emir Yusuf
118.  16.15 LittleLumos
119.  16.16 Gan11Cuber
120.  16.35 Petri Krzywacki
121.  16.69 nevinscph
122.  17.09 breadears
123.  17.45 MarkA64
124.  17.54 huypendragon
125.  17.63 RyanSoh
126.  17.70 bhoffman492
127.  17.72 Thecubingcuber347
128.  17.77 Triangles_are_cubers
129.  18.62 Θperm
130.  18.96 TaliwangCube
131.  19.11 Simon31415
132.  19.32 anna4f
133.  19.90 CaptainCuber
134.  21.13 filmip
135.  21.27 Li Xiang
136.  21.61 theos
137.  21.78 Lewis
138.  21.85 ZsS
139.  21.90 Ethanawoll
140.  22.01 crazykitten499
141.  22.48 MrLunarWolf
142.  22.62 Ski Catamount
143.  22.80 Jrg
144.  22.85 Doubleoh8
145.  22.92 sporteisvogel
146.  23.55 Caleb Rogers
147.  23.81 zyggyneil
148.  24.65 Rubika-37-021204
149.  25.26 Neatcubing
150.  26.02 Maximilian2011
151.  26.65 SUCubing
152.  27.88 One Wheel
153.  28.22 cubingmom2
154.  28.56 UPCHAN
155.  28.98 Thom S.
156.  29.99 flyingk
157.  31.93 linus.sch
158.  32.27 Ajju
159.  33.39 Jacck
160.  34.39 thomas.sch
161.  34.90 RAUNAK
162.  35.88 LuckzYT
163.  38.60 MatsBergsten
164.  39.99 Waiz
165.  40.66 Melvintnh327
166.  40.81 GooesCuber
167.  41.08 Mr Cuber
168.  42.27 BestDragon27
169.  DNF Rathore


*4x4x4*(95)
1.  30.01 cuberkid10
2.  30.90 Heewon Seo
3.  31.28 MLGCubez


Spoiler



4.  32.02 Khairur Rachim
5.  32.39 PeterH2N
6.  32.56 OriginalUsername
7.  33.16 Luke Garrett
8.  33.62 Mantas Urbanavicius
9.  34.44 Shadowjockey
10.  34.64 vishwasankarcubing
11.  36.03 michaelxfy
12.  36.10 Das Cubing
13.  36.30 Dream Cubing
14.  37.02 FaLoL
15.  37.51 MCuber
16.  37.59 Lim Hung
17.  38.16 G2013
18.  38.22 qaz
19.  38.25 Sjviray
20.  38.33 ichcubegerne
21.  39.63 Benyó
22.  40.13 BradenTheMagician
23.  40.14 MrKuba600
24.  40.27 Logan2017DAYR01
25.  40.35 MartinN13
26.  40.40 leomannen
26.  40.40 Brendyn Dunagan
28.  40.95 KrokosB
29.  41.05 DLXCubing
30.  41.13 Helmer Ewert
31.  41.77 sigalig
32.  41.98 smackbadatskewb
33.  42.02 remopihel
34.  43.19 sean_cut4
35.  46.04 Aleksandar Dukleski
36.  46.40 bennettstouder
37.  46.59 Cooki348
38.  46.74 wearephamily1719
39.  47.21 abunickabhi
40.  47.45 nevinscph
41.  48.16 Emir Yusuf
42.  48.57 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
43.  49.21 Doubleoh8
44.  49.29 Liam Wadek
45.  49.40 colegemuth
46.  49.61 drpfisherman
47.  52.55 LittleLumos
48.  53.25 Rollercoasterben 
49.  53.31 xyzzy
50.  53.47 Nuuk cuber
51.  53.48 pizzacrust
52.  53.51 TheEpicCuber
53.  55.26 Imran Rahman
54.  55.29 Waffles
55.  55.35 thatkid
56.  56.12 Ianwubby
57.  56.83 Julio974
58.  58.50 the dnf master
59.  58.60 Winfaza
60.  58.66 xtreme cuber2007
61.  59.81 breadears
62.  1:00.15 johnandthecube
63.  1:00.49 CodingCuber
64.  1:00.62 Ali161102
65.  1:01.68 CaptainCuber
66.  1:03.12 chancet4488
67.  1:03.31 Volcaniccubing
68.  1:03.52 Der Der
69.  1:04.09 FishyIshy
70.  1:04.90 JE Speed Cuber
71.  1:05.24 Triangles_are_cubers
72.  1:05.70 PCCuber
73.  1:12.48 Ethanawoll
74.  1:17.34 Cubey_Tube
75.  1:17.60 One Wheel
76.  1:22.49 Jam88
77.  1:25.09 seungju choi
78.  1:25.94 Jrg
79.  1:26.04 theos
80.  1:27.79 Gan11Cuber
81.  1:32.17 Lewis
82.  1:35.51 sporteisvogel
83.  1:36.66 MrLunarWolf
84.  1:43.42 Jacck
85.  1:44.05 Rubika-37-021204
86.  1:51.09 thomas.sch
87.  1:51.53 anna4f
88.  1:53.74 Maximilian2011
89.  1:54.45 linus.sch
90.  2:35.52 Melvintnh327
91.  2:45.60 Thom S.
92.  3:06.79 Ajju
93.  3:41.12 UPCHAN
94.  DNF MatsBergsten
94.  DNF RAUNAK


*5x5x5*(63)
1.  55.47 Sean Hartman
2.  57.63 OriginalUsername
3.  1:00.57 Lim Hung


Spoiler



4.  1:00.65 Dream Cubing
5.  1:02.93 cuberkid10
6.  1:03.10 Benyó
7.  1:03.31 FaLoL
8.  1:05.91 MLGCubez
9.  1:06.85 Mantas Urbanavicius
10.  1:08.53 Shadowjockey
11.  1:09.07 michaelxfy
12.  1:11.26 ichcubegerne
13.  1:12.67 KrokosB
14.  1:12.73 MrKuba600
15.  1:14.14 turtwig
16.  1:14.63 sigalig
17.  1:15.66 MartinN13
18.  1:15.83 agradess2
19.  1:21.02 Helmer Ewert
20.  1:22.43 nevinscph
21.  1:24.80 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
22.  1:28.55 BradenTheMagician
23.  1:28.93 colegemuth
24.  1:30.11 Rollercoasterben 
25.  1:30.80 Liam Wadek
26.  1:30.90 sean_cut4
27.  1:33.13 abunickabhi
28.  1:34.25 Nuuk cuber
29.  1:35.52 xyzzy
30.  1:40.97 Sjviray
31.  1:46.02 Ianwubby
32.  1:46.53 Cooki348
33.  1:48.38 CaptainCuber
34.  1:48.73 TheEpicCuber
35.  1:50.38 thatkid
36.  1:50.87 johnandthecube
37.  1:51.77 LittleLumos
38.  2:05.62 Volcaniccubing
39.  2:06.16 ican97
40.  2:09.38 Waffles
41.  2:14.96 One Wheel
41.  2:14.96 Lewis
43.  2:19.22 filmip
44.  2:24.84 Θperm
45.  2:26.16 Jrg
46.  2:30.64 theos
47.  2:31.06 Rubika-37-021204
48.  2:33.27 FishyIshy
49.  2:39.29 thomas.sch
50.  2:40.67 sporteisvogel
51.  2:44.70 MrLunarWolf
52.  2:48.83 Jacck
53.  2:59.61 Jam88
54.  3:02.27 linus.sch
55.  3:29.46 Cubey_Tube
56.  4:00.69 seungju choi
57.  6:55.69 Ajju
58.  DNF pizzacrust
58.  DNF the dnf master
58.  DNF Julio974
58.  DNF Melvintnh327
58.  DNF MatsBergsten
58.  DNF RAUNAK


*6x6x6*(33)
1.  1:46.98 Lim Hung
2.  1:53.17 Benyó
3.  1:55.58 michaelxfy


Spoiler



4.  1:56.97 MLGCubez
5.  1:57.23 ichcubegerne
6.  1:57.74 OriginalUsername
7.  1:59.03 cuberkid10
8.  2:03.90 Shadowjockey
9.  2:22.01 sigalig
10.  2:22.87 nevinscph
11.  2:25.12 turtwig
12.  2:30.62 colegemuth
13.  2:33.82 Liam Wadek
14.  2:37.57 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
15.  2:40.58 xyzzy
16.  2:56.74 abunickabhi
17.  3:06.49 Nuuk cuber
18.  3:12.55 Ianwubby
19.  3:18.64 johnandthecube
20.  3:25.29 LittleLumos
21.  3:35.24 TheEpicCuber
22.  3:40.19 CaptainCuber
23.  3:42.33 Ali161102
24.  3:59.26 One Wheel
25.  4:28.07 Jrg
26.  4:36.31 Cooki348
27.  4:39.97 Jacck
28.  4:40.27 theos
29.  4:50.88 Lewis
30.  4:51.00 Rubika-37-021204
31.  5:17.17 sporteisvogel
32.  5:58.06 MrLunarWolf
33.  DNF MatsBergsten


*7x7x7*(27)
1.  2:15.07 Lim Hung
2.  2:38.55 Benyó
3.  2:58.44 OriginalUsername


Spoiler



4.  2:58.50 michaelxfy
5.  3:00.56 ichcubegerne
6.  3:02.37 MLGCubez
7.  3:03.79 Shadowjockey
8.  3:26.64 sigalig
9.  3:42.06 nevinscph
10.  3:42.75 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
11.  3:47.64 Liam Wadek
12.  3:48.08 Aleksandar Dukleski
13.  3:48.91 colegemuth
14.  4:59.95 Ianwubby
15.  5:00.51 Nuuk cuber
16.  5:09.73 johnandthecube
17.  5:29.49 CaptainCuber
18.  5:58.26 One Wheel
19.  6:36.73 Jrg
20.  6:54.17 Rubika-37-021204
21.  7:05.51 Jacck
22.  7:05.64 Lewis
23.  7:49.60 Cooki348
24.  7:56.09 sporteisvogel
25.  7:56.69 theos
26.  DNF parkertrager
26.  DNF filmip


*2x2x2 blindfolded*(34)
1.  5.16 Khairur Rachim
2.  6.17 Charles Jerome
3.  8.57 turtwig


Spoiler



4.  9.03 Waffles
5.  9.17 OriginalUsername
6.  10.14 seungju choi
7.  10.24 Cale S
8.  10.43 fdh dnfed the solve
9.  10.72 MLGCubez
10.  11.52 sigalig
11.  13.81 abunickabhi
12.  14.51 Sean Hartman
13.  15.00 Li Xiang
14.  15.40 Benyó
15.  17.43 MartinN13
16.  18.20 sean_cut4
17.  19.94 MatsBergsten
18.  20.74 ichcubegerne
19.  22.31 Mike Hughey
20.  22.72 BradenTheMagician
21.  29.80 nevinscph
22.  30.15 Cooki348
23.  33.30 parkertrager
24.  34.69 Nuuk cuber
25.  35.04 filmip
26.  38.28 Volcaniccubing
27.  45.36 Jacck
28.  52.29 thomas.sch
29.  59.08 drpfisherman
30.  1:10.76 theos
31.  1:44.53 linus.sch
32.  2:03.52 johnandthecube
33.  2:48.62 sporteisvogel
34.  DNF Cubey_Tube


*3x3x3 blindfolded*(27)
1.  18.66 sigalig
2.  21.10 G2013
3.  27.61 seungju choi


Spoiler



4.  31.37 Cale S
5.  33.89 abunickabhi
6.  35.42 Keroma12
7.  35.58 ican97
8.  52.26 MLGCubez
9.  56.50 Benyó
10.  1:02.53 Lim Hung
11.  1:12.59 Ali161102
12.  1:31.74 Cooki348
13.  1:32.49 nevinscph
14.  1:42.11 TaliwangCube
15.  1:43.85 thatkid
16.  1:45.24 MatsBergsten
17.  2:12.43 filmip
18.  3:05.17 d2polld
19.  3:33.78 Jacck
20.  4:11.12 Waffles
21.  4:36.32 midnightcuberx
22.  7:33.12 theos
23.  8:55.19 thomas.sch
24.  14:24.94 sporteisvogel
25.  DNF RyanSoh
25.  DNF Sean Hartman
25.  DNF LittleLumos


*4x4x4 blindfolded*(13)
1.  1:42.29 sigalig
2.  2:33.06 Cale S
3.  3:47.33 abunickabhi


Spoiler



4.  4:46.90 nevinscph
5.  5:59.32 seungju choi
6.  7:14.91 thatkid
7.  9:28.83 Jacck
8.  10:38.70 MatsBergsten
9.  14:20.50 filmip
10.  DNF PingPongCuber
10.  DNF Cooki348
10.  DNF Keroma12
10.  DNF Ali161102


*5x5x5 blindfolded*(6)
1.  3:05.09 sigalig
2.  7:15.28 Keroma12
3.  9:14.47 nevinscph


Spoiler



4.  10:05.39 thatkid
5.  16:04.61 Jacck
6.  19:27.63 MatsBergsten


*6x6x6 blindfolded*(3)
1.  DNF Jacck
1.  DNF nevinscph
1.  DNF MatsBergsten

*7x7x7 blindfolded*(2)
1.  DNF nevinscph
1.  DNF erickcolque1

*3x3x3 multiple blindfolded*(14)
1.  33/36 40:40 sigalig
2.  28/31 54:16 Keroma12
3.  4/4 8:05 nevinscph


Spoiler



4.  4/4 20:38 Jacck
5.  3/3 2:54 seungju choi
6.  2/2 2:09 abunickabhi
7.  2/3 16 Waffles
8.  2/4 26 Li Xiang
9.  0/2 17:35 thomas.sch
9.  1/2 7:40 filmip
9.  1/2 5:56 Cooki348
9.  1/3 24:36 RyanSoh
9.  1/9 1:18 Findnf
9.  0/3 21:29 theos


*3x3x3 one-handed*(93)
1.  11.15 Scarce (Ellie Cubez)
2.  11.27 Khairur Rachim
3.  12.18 Petro Leum


Spoiler



4.  12.51 OriginalUsername
5.  12.61 Luke Garrett
6.  12.76 MLGCubez
7.  13.51 Mantas Urbanavicius
8.  13.56 smackbadatskewb
9.  13.90 2017LAMB06
10.  14.50 Lim Hung
11.  14.83 NathanaelCubes
12.  15.27 Charles Jerome
13.  15.36 Helmer Ewert
14.  16.00 ichcubegerne
15.  16.07 MrKuba600
16.  16.08 michaelxfy
17.  16.09 Sean Hartman
18.  16.49 sean_cut4
19.  16.53 turtwig
20.  16.78 mihnea3000
21.  17.74 cuberkid10
22.  17.85 midnightcuberx
23.  17.92 Aleksandar Dukleski
24.  18.04 vishwasankarcubing
25.  18.36 leomannen
26.  18.48 MartinN13
27.  18.58 MCuber
28.  19.25 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
29.  19.43 BradenTheMagician
30.  19.56 Das Cubing
31.  19.67 BraydenTheCuber
32.  20.05 Logan2017DAYR01
33.  20.20 xyzzy
34.  20.40 abunickabhi
35.  20.68 qaz
36.  20.94 ican97
37.  21.37 KrokosB
38.  21.42 G2013
39.  21.53 Shadowjockey
40.  21.61 Benyó
41.  21.67 DGCubes
42.  21.81 wearephamily1719
43.  22.30 revaldoah
44.  22.36 FaLoL
45.  23.00 TheDubDubJr
46.  23.25 xtreme cuber2007
47.  23.32 Davoda_IV
48.  23.57 Julio974
49.  24.33 Liam Wadek
50.  24.38 MasterIcePanda
51.  24.54 agradess2
52.  24.86 the dnf master
53.  24.99 trangium
54.  25.02 PCCuber
55.  25.40 Cooki348
56.  25.90 drpfisherman
57.  26.12 Waffles
58.  26.23 Theodor Nordstrand
59.  26.29 Nuuk cuber
60.  26.32 nevinscph
61.  27.33 Chris Van Der Brink
62.  29.20 Winfaza
63.  29.58 TaliwangCube
64.  30.03 Gan11Cuber
65.  30.06 Ianwubby
66.  30.75 JE Speed Cuber
67.  31.17 RyanSoh
68.  31.42 d2polld
69.  31.87 johnandthecube
70.  32.63 seungju choi
71.  32.69 Volcaniccubing
72.  33.74 Cubey_Tube
73.  33.76 Jam88
74.  34.43 filmip
75.  36.38 HKspeed.com
76.  36.56 Thecubingcuber347
77.  36.82 chancet4488
78.  37.85 LittleLumos
79.  39.02 Der Der
80.  39.89 CodingCuber
81.  40.27 Ethanawoll
82.  41.49 TheEpicCuber
83.  48.69 Doubleoh8
84.  57.04 Jacck
85.  58.18 crazykitten499
86.  58.50 Ski Catamount
87.  1:02.04 thomas.sch
88.  1:03.04 Rubika-37-021204
89.  1:05.42 theos
90.  1:08.73 MrLunarWolf
91.  1:26.10 Ajju
92.  1:46.93 Melvintnh327
93.  DNF pizzacrust


*3x3x3 With feet*(3)
1.  1:57.64 Li Xiang
2.  2:17.50 Waffles
3.  DNF johnandthecube

*3x3x3 Match the scramble*(10)
1.  32.64 G2013
2.  38.52 ichcubegerne
3.  43.79 DGCubes


Spoiler



4.  48.37 Nuuk cuber
5.  1:29.91 Jacck
6.  1:37.01 Shadowjockey
7.  1:41.65 CaptainCuber
8.  4:15.75 PCCuber
9.  DNF Ianwubby
9.  DNF xtreme cuber2007


*3x3x3 Fewest moves*(13)
1.  30.67 (30, 33, 29) Jacck
1.  30.67 (33, 29, 30) theos
3.  31.00 (27, 35, 31) Benyó


Spoiler



4.  35.00 (44, 32, 29) TaliwangCube
5.  52.00 (46, 55, 55) YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
6.  DNF (29, DNS, DNS) Helmer Ewert
6.  DNF (31, DNS, DNS) qaz
6.  DNF (33, DNS, DNS) filmip
6.  DNF (35, DNF, DNS) the dnf master
6.  DNF (41, 37, DNS) remopihel
6.  DNF (39, DNS, DNS) OriEy
6.  DNF (56, DNS, DNS) PCCuber
6.  DNF (DNF, DNS, DNS) prakhar_gupta


*2-3-4 Relay*(58)
1.  40.86 fdh dnfed the solve
2.  42.82 MLGCubez
3.  44.28 cuberkid10


Spoiler



4.  45.59 OriginalUsername
5.  45.74 Khairur Rachim
6.  46.49 Heewon Seo
7.  47.26 Luke Garrett
8.  48.59 fun at the joy
9.  48.82 Das Cubing
10.  49.86 Shadowjockey
11.  50.84 Mantas Urbanavicius
12.  51.38 michaelxfy
13.  52.25 Lim Hung
14.  54.63 Sjviray
15.  55.42 BradenTheMagician
16.  55.46 Benyó
17.  57.67 ichcubegerne
18.  58.54 DLXCubing
19.  59.48 KrokosB
20.  1:00.93 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
21.  1:01.13 sean_cut4
22.  1:01.20 Nuuk cuber
23.  1:06.03 Antto Pitkänen
24.  1:06.53 wearephamily1719
25.  1:07.87 abunickabhi
26.  1:08.29 Aleksandar Dukleski
27.  1:12.12 nevinscph
28.  1:13.83 Rollercoasterben 
29.  1:14.11 Cooki348
30.  1:19.03 Waffles
31.  1:19.45 Ianwubby
32.  1:20.96 xtreme cuber2007
33.  1:22.69 the dnf master
34.  1:23.02 colegemuth
35.  1:23.15 CodingCuber
36.  1:23.31 Der Der
37.  1:24.87 d2polld
38.  1:26.42 TheEpicCuber
39.  1:26.60 Julio974
40.  1:27.90 LittleLumos
41.  1:29.36 JE Speed Cuber
42.  1:34.48 PCCuber
43.  1:34.99 Cubey_Tube
44.  1:38.00 CaptainCuber
45.  1:40.84 Li Xiang
46.  1:41.45 Jam88
47.  1:46.77 Volcaniccubing
48.  1:48.58 Lewis
49.  1:51.39 seungju choi
50.  1:57.65 theos
51.  2:02.88 Jrg
52.  2:07.60 linus.sch
53.  2:14.71 MrLunarWolf
54.  2:58.79 Jacck
55.  3:20.07 Melvintnh327
56.  3:24.84 Ajju
57.  3:57.76 UPCHAN
58.  6:16.36 RAUNAK


*2-3-4-5 Relay*(37)
1.  1:36.43 MLGCubez
2.  1:42.55 OriginalUsername
3.  1:47.54 cuberkid10


Spoiler



4.  1:50.26 Lim Hung
5.  2:00.16 michaelxfy
6.  2:04.70 Benyó
7.  2:04.96 Khairur Rachim
8.  2:05.39 ichcubegerne
9.  2:06.98 Shadowjockey
10.  2:16.11 sean_cut4
11.  2:22.76 BradenTheMagician
12.  2:34.69 Cooki348
13.  2:39.68 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
14.  2:41.17 abunickabhi
15.  2:42.13 Sjviray
16.  2:43.79 colegemuth
17.  2:45.48 nevinscph
18.  2:49.56 Rollercoasterben 
19.  2:51.40 Ianwubby
20.  2:59.64 Nuuk cuber
21.  3:24.07 johnandthecube
22.  3:27.45 CaptainCuber
23.  3:28.16 Waffles
24.  3:29.44 LittleLumos
25.  3:40.35 Der Der
26.  3:49.97 Volcaniccubing
27.  3:52.62 TheEpicCuber
28.  4:07.17 Lewis
29.  4:17.09 Julio974
30.  4:43.59 Jrg
31.  4:52.91 MrLunarWolf
32.  5:07.27 Cubey_Tube
33.  5:24.83 theos
34.  5:27.84 Jam88
35.  5:36.80 linus.sch
36.  6:22.19 seungju choi
37.  9:51.14 Ajju


*2-3-4-5-6 Relay*(17)
1.  3:38.87 Lim Hung
2.  3:49.43 OriginalUsername
3.  3:49.75 Benyó


Spoiler



4.  3:58.01 MLGCubez
5.  4:01.89 ichcubegerne
6.  4:14.13 michaelxfy
7.  5:03.69 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
8.  5:23.61 colegemuth
9.  5:28.54 nevinscph
10.  5:59.80 Nuuk cuber
11.  6:11.42 Ianwubby
12.  7:38.43 CaptainCuber
13.  7:42.35 Cooki348
14.  8:59.98 Lewis
15.  9:19.73 Jrg
16.  9:59.01 theos
17.  10:37.33 David Reid


*2-3-4-5-6-7 Relay*(17)
1.  6:09.20 Lim Hung
2.  6:14.07 Benyó
3.  6:52.88 OriginalUsername


Spoiler



4.  7:16.84 ichcubegerne
5.  7:24.16 Kerry_Creech
6.  7:32.48 michaelxfy
7.  8:46.93 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
8.  9:02.83 nevinscph
9.  11:02.72 Nuuk cuber
10.  11:58.42 Ianwubby
11.  12:00.19 johnandthecube
12.  13:49.39 CaptainCuber
13.  13:50.26 Cooki348
14.  14:23.95 One Wheel
15.  15:25.24 Lewis
16.  16:08.77 Jrg
17.  18:03.74 theos


*Clock*(44)
1.  4.58 michaelxfy
2.  4.61 JChambers13
3.  4.85 Liam Wadek


Spoiler



4.  4.93 MartinN13
5.  5.15 Josh_
6.  5.63 vishwasankarcubing
7.  5.84 Christopher Fandrich
8.  5.95 TipsterTrickster 
9.  6.44 Brendyn Dunagan
10.  7.06 Mattia Pasquini
11.  7.27 MLGCubez
11.  7.27 Lim Hung
13.  7.59 Luke Garrett
14.  7.81 BradenTheMagician
15.  8.15 Helmer Ewert
16.  8.66 Li Xiang
17.  8.78 OriginalUsername
18.  8.96 drpfisherman
19.  9.32 DLXCubing
20.  9.64 Volcaniccubing
21.  10.83 Nuuk cuber
22.  11.20 sean_cut4
23.  11.27 JE Speed Cuber
24.  11.28 wearephamily1719
25.  11.30 Shadowjockey
26.  11.37 Benyó
27.  11.86 Triangles_are_cubers
28.  12.64 revaldoah
29.  13.19 cubingmom2
30.  13.68 ichcubegerne
31.  13.76 Ethanawoll
32.  15.30 Julio974
33.  15.91 Waffles
34.  17.00 abunickabhi
35.  17.51 MrKuba600
36.  19.13 Jacck
37.  20.10 nevinscph
38.  21.26 Jam88
39.  22.26 SUCubing
40.  22.74 Ski Catamount
41.  26.69 sporteisvogel
42.  42.97 PCCuber
43.  DNF MrLunarWolf
43.  DNF pizzacrust


*Megaminx*(40)
1.  37.06 Heewon Seo
2.  44.04 KrokosB
3.  45.32 Khairur Rachim


Spoiler



4.  46.57 MLGCubez
5.  51.28 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
6.  51.63 michaelxfy
7.  52.74 OriginalUsername
8.  53.34 Lim Hung
9.  53.86 MrKuba600
10.  56.54 MCuber
11.  58.54 Helmer Ewert
12.  1:07.39 ichcubegerne
13.  1:09.08 Benyó
14.  1:10.64 BradenTheMagician
15.  1:11.88 Shadowjockey
16.  1:13.00 Aleksandar Dukleski
17.  1:20.82 sean_cut4
18.  1:22.54 remopihel
19.  1:23.08 colegemuth
20.  1:26.56 Triangles_are_cubers
21.  1:34.07 midnightcuberx
22.  1:42.59 nevinscph
23.  1:47.55 TheEpicCuber
24.  1:51.34 Julio974
25.  1:52.95 Nuuk cuber
26.  1:58.29 JE Speed Cuber
27.  1:59.86 PCCuber
28.  1:59.99 Cubey_Tube
29.  2:03.18 Ianwubby
30.  2:09.07 Waffles
31.  2:15.69 Lewis
32.  2:47.27 CaptainCuber
33.  2:51.52 theos
34.  3:14.51 sporteisvogel
35.  3:17.53 Jacck
36.  3:34.74 thomas.sch
37.  DNF MartinN13
37.  DNF abunickabhi
37.  DNF Rubika-37-021204
37.  DNF RAUNAK


*Pyraminx*(83)
1.  1.50 parkertrager
2.  1.84 MLGCubez
3.  2.39 fdh dnfed the solve


Spoiler



4.  2.43 Logan2017DAYR01
5.  2.45 MartinN13
6.  2.46 OriginalUsername
7.  2.57 NoProblemCubing
8.  2.66 MrKuba600
9.  2.67 Heath Flick
10.  2.82 Charles Jerome
11.  3.06 asacuber
12.  3.16 Helmer Ewert
13.  3.22 BradenTheMagician
14.  3.23 remopihel
15.  3.48 Ty Y.
16.  3.51 Sean Hartman
17.  3.54 JMHCubed
18.  3.81 DLXCubing
19.  3.82 Luke Garrett
20.  3.97 Cale S
21.  4.02 Waffles
22.  4.10 JChambers13
23.  4.19 Cooki348
24.  4.25 MCuber
25.  4.34 michaelxfy
26.  4.48 leomannen
27.  4.49 Emir Yusuf
28.  4.81 KrokosB
28.  4.81 ichcubegerne
30.  4.85 mihnea3000
31.  4.91 sean_cut4
32.  4.94 Liam Wadek
33.  4.96 cuberkid10
34.  5.01 CodingCuber
35.  5.08 vishwasankarcubing
36.  5.09 CaptainCuber
37.  5.15 Lewis
38.  5.31 Volcaniccubing
39.  5.50 Shadowjockey
40.  5.62 wearephamily1719
41.  5.67 Triangles_are_cubers
42.  5.69 Nuuk cuber
43.  5.71 BraydenTheCuber
44.  5.80 Antto Pitkänen
45.  6.00 theos
46.  6.45 Benyó
47.  6.51 Li Xiang
48.  6.71 theit07
49.  6.76 midnightcuberx
50.  6.77 Doubleoh8
51.  6.98 Julio974
52.  7.28 Theodor Nordstrand
53.  7.44 JE Speed Cuber
54.  7.57 the dnf master
55.  7.61 Jam88
56.  7.68 Mantas Urbanavicius
57.  7.72 Mike Hughey
58.  7.75 Aleksandar Dukleski
59.  7.88 abunickabhi
60.  8.10 d2polld
61.  8.80 Ianwubby
62.  8.83 SUCubing
63.  8.97 PCCuber
64.  10.06 LittleLumos
65.  10.13 Der Der
66.  10.69 Waiz
67.  10.74 nevinscph
68.  11.51 Melvintnh327
69.  11.70 cubingmom2
70.  12.11 Cubey_Tube
71.  13.28 Ski Catamount
72.  13.88 Neatcubing
73.  14.47 TheEpicCuber
74.  14.73 Jacck
75.  14.82 Rubika-37-021204
76.  15.42 Mr Cuber
77.  15.51 sporteisvogel
78.  15.70 LuckzYT
79.  18.69 johnandthecube
80.  20.54 Maximilian2011
81.  22.47 Ajju
82.  26.94 UPCHAN
83.  27.73 RAUNAK


*Square-1*(58)
1.  6.42 Christopher Fandrich
2.  8.40 mrsniffles01
3.  8.64 MLGCubez


Spoiler



4.  9.49 2019ECKE02
5.  10.25 Helmer Ewert
6.  11.20 Shadowjockey
7.  11.53 smackbadatskewb
8.  11.80 Charles Jerome
8.  11.80 Cale S
10.  12.69 Ty Y.
11.  12.92 michaelxfy
12.  13.57 BradenTheMagician
13.  13.64 Luke Garrett
14.  13.82 MrKuba600
15.  13.83 OriginalUsername
16.  13.88 Lim Hung
17.  14.32 JE Speed Cuber
18.  14.59 parkertrager
19.  15.28 remopihel
20.  15.54 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
21.  16.36 MCuber
22.  16.44 cuberkid10
23.  16.50 Antto Pitkänen
24.  16.54 BraydenTheCuber
25.  16.73 Thom S.
26.  17.88 ichcubegerne
27.  18.37 leomannen
28.  18.60 Logan2017DAYR01
29.  19.42 KrokosB
30.  19.61 Benyó
31.  19.70 wearephamily1719
32.  20.58 Liam Wadek
33.  20.76 MartinN13
34.  22.21 tyl3366
35.  22.69 the dnf master
36.  22.93 sean_cut4
37.  23.58 2017LAMB06
38.  24.46 midnightcuberx
39.  25.85 Doubleoh8
40.  25.91 Volcaniccubing
41.  27.45 bennettstouder
42.  28.37 Nuuk cuber
43.  30.51 Julio974
44.  33.68 PCCuber
45.  35.06 pizzacrust
46.  37.43 MrLunarWolf
47.  41.77 johnandthecube
48.  42.83 Lewis
49.  46.48 colegemuth
50.  46.94 Ski Catamount
51.  49.11 nevinscph
52.  51.30 filmip
53.  56.30 Jacck
54.  56.34 sporteisvogel
55.  57.20 CaptainCuber
56.  1:07.02 qaz
57.  1:17.14 Melvintnh327
58.  1:20.23 TaliwangCube


*Skewb*(72)
1.  2.69 Legomanz
2.  3.19 Charles Jerome
3.  3.25 MLGCubez


Spoiler



4.  3.66 JMHCubed
5.  3.70 MrKuba600
6.  3.71 Ty Y.
7.  3.73 asacuber
7.  3.73 Cale S
9.  3.78 OriginalUsername
10.  3.83 sean_cut4
11.  3.94 bhoffman492
12.  4.09 Brendyn Dunagan
13.  4.61 Luke Garrett
13.  4.61 Sean Hartman
13.  4.61 michaelxfy
16.  4.69 MartinN13
17.  4.73 BradenTheMagician
18.  4.75 Boris McCoy
19.  5.02 mrsniffles01
20.  5.09 Antto Pitkänen
21.  5.11 MCuber
22.  5.14 Helmer Ewert
23.  5.19 Emir Yusuf
24.  5.40 theit07
25.  5.56 DGCubes
26.  5.58 Liam Wadek
27.  5.63 d2polld
28.  5.70 Lim Hung
29.  5.84 cuberkid10
30.  5.88 vishwasankarcubing
31.  6.12 ichcubegerne
32.  6.26 Triangles_are_cubers
33.  6.28 Volcaniccubing
34.  6.29 Scarce (Ellie Cubez)
34.  6.29 Waffles
36.  6.36 Das Cubing
37.  6.45 JE Speed Cuber
38.  6.56 Logan2017DAYR01
39.  6.66 Julio974
40.  7.00 Aleksandar Dukleski
41.  7.02 Shadowjockey
42.  7.42 fdh dnfed the solve
43.  7.53 remopihel
44.  7.57 KrokosB
45.  7.58 wearephamily1719
46.  7.75 abunickabhi
47.  8.48 CaptainCuber
48.  8.57 midnightcuberx
49.  8.76 Li Xiang
50.  9.15 SUCubing
51.  9.30 Nuuk cuber
52.  9.48 pizzacrust
53.  9.85 theos
54.  9.96 Benyó
55.  10.56 Ianwubby
56.  10.74 Lewis
57.  11.15 PCCuber
58.  11.63 Ski Catamount
59.  11.71 TheEpicCuber
60.  12.19 Cubey_Tube
61.  12.24 the dnf master
62.  13.24 nevinscph
63.  14.62 Θperm
64.  17.21 Melvintnh327
65.  17.22 Jam88
66.  18.14 Gan11Cuber
67.  19.51 Rubika-37-021204
68.  20.36 cubingmom2
69.  24.37 sporteisvogel
70.  24.99 Jacck
71.  25.20 LuckzYT
72.  53.96 Ajju


*Kilominx*(7)
1.  23.98 DGCubes
2.  26.34 ichcubegerne
3.  27.03 BradenTheMagician


Spoiler



4.  35.76 Nuuk cuber
5.  52.14 PCCuber
6.  54.97 Lewis
7.  59.66 Ianwubby


*Mini Guildford*(12)
1.  3:10.57 MLGCubez
2.  3:40.05 OriginalUsername
3.  4:32.64 BradenTheMagician


Spoiler



4.  4:37.54 Shadowjockey
5.  4:39.77 Benyó
6.  4:53.38 ichcubegerne
7.  6:02.00 BraydenTheCuber
8.  6:29.95 Nuuk cuber
9.  7:30.02 Volcaniccubing
10.  8:06.32 Julio974
11.  9:30.39 PCCuber
12.  10:28.21 MrLunarWolf


*Redi Cube*(8)
1.  7.90 Chris Van Der Brink
2.  11.41 DGCubes
3.  14.63 ichcubegerne


Spoiler



4.  21.72 theos
5.  25.41 Ianwubby
6.  27.24 Nuuk cuber
7.  44.32 Jacck
8.  45.16 Thom S.


*Master Pyraminx*(7)
1.  21.98 fdh dnfed the solve
2.  23.83 DGCubes
3.  37.70 ichcubegerne


Spoiler



4.  48.05 Nuuk cuber
5.  50.39 Julio974
6.  1:00.64 Jacck
7.  1:10.38 Lewis


*15 Puzzle*(6)
1.  18.22 Li Xiang
2.  22.67 ichcubegerne
3.  30.60 Melvintnh327


Spoiler



4.  43.51 Shadowjockey
5.  4:45.24 Jacck
6.  DNF fdh dnfed the solve


*Speed Fewest Moves*(5)
1.  45.08 G2013
2.  56.73 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
3.  68.66 Jacck


Spoiler



4.  DNF TaliwangCube
4.  DNF prakhar_gupta


*Mirror Blocks*(8)
1.  15.89 BradenTheMagician
2.  21.81 ichcubegerne
3.  55.30 Nuuk cuber


Spoiler



4.  1:24.37 Volcaniccubing
5.  1:38.73 Ski Catamount
6.  2:47.06 PCCuber
7.  3:05.81 GooesCuber
8.  DNF RAUNAK


*Curvy Copter*(2)
1.  1:54.14 DGCubes
2.  5:29.42 thomas.sch

*Face-Turning Octahedron*(9)
1.  18.56 Das Cubing
2.  19.45 TipsterTrickster 
3.  21.83 cuberkid10


Spoiler



4.  25.87 vishwasankarcubing
5.  29.22 SpeedyOctahedron
6.  42.93 Kit Clement
7.  52.55 TheDubDubJr
8.  2:59.03 Rubika-37-021204
9.  DNF fdh dnfed the solve



*Contest results*(191)
1.  1092 MLGCubez
2.  1064 OriginalUsername
3.  917 michaelxfy


Spoiler



4.  895 ichcubegerne
5.  866 Lim Hung
6.  862 Benyó
7.  804 BradenTheMagician
8.  781 cuberkid10
9.  776 Shadowjockey
10.  745 sean_cut4
11.  739 Luke Garrett
12.  732 Helmer Ewert
13.  650 Khairur Rachim
14.  645 MrKuba600
15.  637 KrokosB
15.  637 Nuuk cuber
17.  624 MartinN13
18.  617 Charles Jerome
19.  607 Liam Wadek
20.  590 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
21.  580 Waffles
22.  571 nevinscph
23.  566 abunickabhi
24.  555 Cooki348
25.  550 Mantas Urbanavicius
26.  546 MCuber
27.  538 Sean Hartman
28.  527 Das Cubing
29.  521 Aleksandar Dukleski
30.  511 Cale S
31.  510 Logan2017DAYR01
32.  501 sigalig
33.  499 fdh dnfed the solve
33.  499 remopihel
35.  487 leomannen
36.  486 wearephamily1719
37.  465 DLXCubing
38.  456 Brendyn Dunagan
39.  455 vishwasankarcubing
40.  449 Julio974
41.  442 the dnf master
42.  435 Ianwubby
43.  408 JE Speed Cuber
44.  405 turtwig
45.  404 Volcaniccubing
46.  397 Dream Cubing
47.  393 BraydenTheCuber
48.  386 Sjviray
49.  380 Antto Pitkänen
50.  373 qaz
51.  371 smackbadatskewb
52.  370 Legomanz
53.  368 colegemuth
54.  363 DGCubes
55.  357 Ty Y.
56.  352 2017LAMB06
57.  348 xtreme cuber2007
58.  344 G2013
59.  339 CaptainCuber
60.  331 Heewon Seo
61.  321 johnandthecube
62.  319 midnightcuberx
63.  318 Christopher Fandrich
63.  318 JMHCubed
65.  317 PCCuber
66.  313 seungju choi
67.  310 TheDubDubJr
67.  310 Rollercoasterben 
69.  307 Jacck
70.  306 FaLoL
71.  302 d2polld
72.  298 TheEpicCuber
73.  297 CodingCuber
74.  291 Scarce (Ellie Cubez)
75.  290 theos
76.  285 Triangles_are_cubers
77.  284 Lewis
78.  280 Doubleoh8
79.  275 Cubey_Tube
80.  273 parkertrager
81.  267 asacuber
81.  267 LittleLumos
83.  256 PeterH2N
83.  256 theit07
85.  255 Petro Leum
86.  254 mihnea3000
87.  253 xyzzy
88.  252 Imran Rahman
89.  243 drpfisherman
90.  242 tyl3366
91.  241 mrsniffles01
92.  237 Jam88
93.  233 bennettstouder
94.  231 pizzacrust
95.  229 Theodor Nordstrand
96.  227 Li Xiang
96.  227 NathanaelCubes
98.  226 Emir Yusuf
98.  226 Chris Van Der Brink
100.  224 JChambers13
101.  222 ican97
102.  214 filmip
102.  214 Der Der
104.  211 agradess2
105.  209 2019ECKE02
106.  204 FishyIshy
107.  197 thatkid
108.  194 Mattia Pasquini
109.  188 fun at the joy
110.  184 Fred Lang
111.  176 Zagros
112.  171 NoProblemCubing
112.  171 MikaSmulders
114.  168 bhoffman492
115.  167 sporteisvogel
116.  166 Jrg
117.  163 John_NOTgood
118.  162 MrLunarWolf
119.  160 MasterIcePanda
120.  158 Gan11Cuber
121.  144 Davoda_IV
122.  143 Ali161102
122.  143 revaldoah
124.  134 TaliwangCube
125.  129 Findnf
125.  129 PingPongCuber
127.  128 Rubika-37-021204
127.  128 GenTheThief
129.  123 chancet4488
130.  121 Ethanawoll
131.  120 Θperm
132.  119 thomas.sch
133.  118 MatsBergsten
134.  117 Thecubingcuber347
135.  116 One Wheel
136.  115 Ski Catamount
137.  110 SUCubing
138.  107 20luky3
139.  106 IndianCuber729
140.  105 HKspeed.com
141.  103 trangium
142.  97 Melvintnh327
143.  95 Keroma12
144.  94 riovqn
145.  93 BMcCl1
145.  93 RyanSoh
147.  90 breadears
148.  89 SebastianCarrillo
149.  86 CubableYT
150.  81 linus.sch
151.  79 Mike Hughey
152.  78 Thom S.
152.  78 cubingmom2
154.  77 Heath Flick
154.  77 Winfaza
154.  77 Scrambled
157.  74 Seoyun
158.  72 Caleb Rogers
159.  71 Ajju
160.  68 MarkA64
161.  65 Lvl9001Wizard
162.  58 ZsS
163.  57 Boris McCoy
164.  54 anna4f
165.  53 Petri Krzywacki
166.  51 TipsterTrickster 
167.  49 huypendragon
168.  48 LuckzYT
169.  46 crazykitten499
170.  42 UPCHAN
170.  42 Simon31415
170.  42 Josh_
173.  41 RAUNAK
173.  41 Maximilian2011
175.  38 Neatcubing
175.  38 superkitkat106
177.  36 Waiz
178.  26 zyggyneil
179.  20 Mr Cuber
180.  19 prakhar_gupta
181.  18 Kerry_Creech
182.  17 flyingk
183.  15 erickcolque1
184.  13 OriEy
185.  12 GooesCuber
186.  11 Flow 3x3
187.  10 BestDragon27
188.  9 SpeedyOctahedron
189.  8 Kit Clement
190.  5 David Reid
191.  4 Rathore


----------



## Mike Hughey (Aug 17, 2021)

191 competitors this week. The winner for this week is number 145!

That means our winner this week is *BMcCl1!* Congratulations!!


----------

